# I am quitting caffeine



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Last night I decided to quit caffeine (again). Hopefully I am successful this time. I have been having 2-3 12-16 oz. cups of strong (Starbucks often) coffee most days for a long time. I don't think caffeine is bad per say, but I just don't like the effects it has on me anymore. I've been on caffeine for about 7 years I would say. It's a waste of money, too. When I drink a strong coffee, I don't get an energy boost. I actually feel relaxed, but too relaxed I would say. I feel like I am more social without the caffeine. Caffeine almost makes me drowsy I would say.

Right now, I'm at 24 hours which is very good for me. I've had just a slight headache through the day so nothing too bad. The toughest thing for me is that I sometimes go to get a coffee just cause I'm bored. I will need to go out and get a juice drink or something now when I'm bored.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I have attempted to quit a few times but alas I am but a weak slave. I have it in mind to attempt again - for mere vanity of course. I read somewhere that drinking caffeine in excess impacts negatively on your skin; makes it dry and such. My skin has a tendency to become really dry and I would at least like to see if ridding this poison out of my system will effect that. Occassionally I will imagine myself in the middle of a caffeine induced heart attack as I gulp down my second cup (which is the equivalent of my 6-8 cup) and yeah sometimes that leads me to fancy giving it up. 
I don't feel a stimulant effect either. In fact the more I drink the drousier I seem to become ???
Good luck to the both of us.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I actually did quit coffee, but I did it with the help of tea. Instead of coffee I started drinking tea which has a bit less caffeine, so at least the headaches weren't so bad. After a few months of that I am now at the point where I don't need coffee or tea, although sometimes just having decaf tea is nice!

I seriously didn't think that I would ever quit, I was known by my friends for how much coffee I used to drink! They thought it was a complete joke when I said I was quitting


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

I accidentally had some caffeine today as I picked up a can of coke with my lunch, but that's not much caffeine so I'm still on track. No coffee today.

I'm feeling really irritable right now so caffeine withdrawal is kicking in. I read it peaks after about 2 days so today and tomorrow will probably be the toughest.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope you make it this time! 

In my opinion, caffeine has a terrible effect on anxiety, at first it may seem to help, but after that there's a sort of crash.

I've kicked caffeine, now I'm going to kick the sugar habit.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Good for you for kicking the goal of kicking the caffeine habit. I think it definitely does increase anxiety, it stimulates the adrenaline system, the fight-or-flight.
I've gone to decaf only, which is helpful. There is still a minute amount, I think decaf is 97-99% free, but sometimes I wonder, or else have become more sensitive.
I buy coffees out at Starbucks or wherever because of boredom, too. A friend of mine always brings her own mug & just orders tea. So this is an alternative. I'm not a tea-drinker, it taste a bit medicinal to me.
All the best to you I think it's a positive step.

"I've kicked caffeine, now I'm going to kick the sugar habit. "-Leonardess

I've worked really hard on this and it does help my mood. I substitute agave, which is a low glycemic alternative and/or xylitol, a wood sugar, which even has some health benefits.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I think I'm going to stop caffeine, too. I get really bad tinnitus, even right now my ear is making fluttering sounds, and I'm tired of it. 

Plus, I have trouble sleeping at night. Stopping coffee and sugar can only help that, right?


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

72 hours down

Once I quit I think I will allow myself a coffee once per week, maybe twice. Today was nice and sunny and I like the idea of having an iced coffee outside at the park on a day like that.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I had a grande iced coffee today which is 120mg of caffeine. It was nice out so it was a treat. I'm okay with that. I will try to stay away from the caffeine for a week before I treat myself again.


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 13, 2010)

I quit caffeine a while ago, I still sometimes have a soda every now and then but I try to stay away from it. I'd say it has reduced my anxiety somewhat and has helped me sleep a lot better. Hope you have good results!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I hope you don't get the headaches like I do... The worst part was the dullness I felt in my brain which immediately made me need coffee. I was too weak to quit.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## jr001 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, I quit caffeine a few months back. As mentioned above, it really exacerbates the 'fight or flight' response. Quitting definitely helped 'level' me a bit more, too. 

Word of advice: don't bother drinking a cup after a week. Would defeat the whole purpose of getting off it in the first place / any withdrawal symptoms your experiencing. Find a good decaf instead. I drink black coffee decaf - can hardly tell the difference.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think caffeine affects me at alll....


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

well if u find it near u and don't want it...pass it this way please. 
seriously though, i give u props. i literally _never_ used to drink caffeine at all. now i drink energy drinks daily. i don't want to make myself lifetime dependent, but it helps me work out.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

hmm so i had another grande iced coffee this morning. I have nothing to do all day so I switched up my routine to go use my laptop at Starbucks this morning...it was a really good idea and I felt better being out amongst people, but I had the coffee. I am going to keep going there in the morning, but get a juice instead.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

haha, sounds like you are doing fine


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to be a hardcore caffeine addict. It dehydrates the **** out of you, and if the drink has sugar in it that dehydrates you even more. In excess it lowers your blood sugar so you feel weak and tired, and hungry. It's the worst thing to take before a work out. Drink water and eat good food. I like low-sugar peanut butter before physical activity if I need food in me.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

coffee tastes like ****, and keeps you awake all night 
i rather try out some other things


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> I don't think caffeine affects me at alll....


Caffeine made your finger twitch and you added an extra "L" to "all".....so think again. I quit caffeine on Friday and was a real robo***** the whole weekend. I feel much improved today though. Good luck to all!!!!!!!!!1111111


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok guys, this was a fail I guess. I just like my iced coffee. I am drinking it less frequently though. If I had a girl I'd quit cause when I quit my stuff gets a little more, well you know...


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

Gave up caffeine about 2 weeks ago. I only drank 1 or 2 cups of coffee or tea a day but that is obviously enough cos it has been total hell. I have felt so depressed and gross like you would not believe for the past week. I read that it takes nine days for caffeine to leave your body. 9 days omg. Anyway I feel like all the caffeine has left my body now and I really feel so much more relaxed. I remember when my doctor told me that to reduce anxiety I should cut down caffeine and I was like well I only drink 1 cup a day so that wont make a difference. But I now realise that she was right and even 1 cup can **** you up. Obviously not everyone but I think that if someone has anxiety they should avoid caffeine completely and also giving up caffeine makes your skin look really good.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I am crazy addicted to soda, and I'm trying to quit  I've found a good strategy is to substitute. I've got some cans of Sunkist in the fridge, and some cans of La Croix (a flavoured caffeine-free water) and I'll just drink the La Croix until my headaches get bad, then I drink one soda. My brain seems content otherwise thinking the canned water is soda  I'm down from six sodas a day to one or two.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

My goal is to quit coffee and switch to green tea, but I wake up depressed in the mornings, and sometimes coffee helps, but it gives me GERD and I surf so choking on my vomitt is a dangerous possibility in the surf

My goal is to quit coffee for ten days. Hopefully I can gain some momentum, and I can quit longer than that...


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd like to join you in your challenge but I can't do my job without coffee.


----------



## BluePill (Aug 7, 2012)

I use to drink about 3-4 pots of coffee a day now I'm down to about 7 cups to 1 pot a day. I think if I quit cold turkey I would end up on the news trying to take over a dunkin donuts or e.c.t within a week lol.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm a badly addicted too and want to quit. I'm going to go cold turkey on coffee and replace it with white tea instead. That way I'm reducing the amount of caffiene I have but still getting a small amount to stave off the worst of the withdrawals.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Good LUCK. I'm down to 102 cups of coffee a day, can't quite force myself to quit completely. I've never had such a problem with any drug, legal or not.

(edit) 1-2 cups! But I'm leaving that as it is.


----------

